# 51 Schwinn Panther on Boston CL



## 66TigerCat (Apr 15, 2019)

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/d/cambridge-1951-schwinn-panther-bike/6866212209.html


----------



## John G04 (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks like a nice rider pretty fair deal too


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2019)

Light alone is worth some coin.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 19, 2019)

He dropped the price to $700........


----------

